# BYOC E.S.V. Tonebender MKII Professional



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey All,

Does anybody own the BYOC E.S.V. Tonebender MKII Professional? I ordered one last week. Do you like it? What are the PROS and CONS? What are your favourite type of things to play with this effect.

Cheers,
Alfie


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I read some rave reviews on the pedal at TGP. There are also some youtube demos.

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=370501&highlight=byoc


----------

